
Ocaml / functional programming abuses - stablemap
https://gist.github.com/vjeux/cc2c4f83a6b60d69b79057b6ef651b56
======
leovonl
Nothing new on this, experienced programmers know the performance implications
of data structures (ie, lists are generally bad regardless of the
language/paradigm) and most complains about language itself can be read as
"I'm not used to this way of writing code". Which is fine, but it is an
opinion not exactly a fact or a piece of knowledge.

OCaml itself is not a new language and they are probably not going to break
compatibility to fix minor syntactic issues now - even the new ppx system was
introduced in a way to not interfere with the current syntax. TBH I find it a
very minor annoyance compared to all other more things the language has to
offer.

